# Good Fish For A Planted Tank



## RokyG (Dec 14, 2009)

so i just got a 90 gallon and i want to put some fish in it. i was wondering what type of fish will be optimall for a planted tank. Not to big in size also. tx


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

A 90gal tank is nice, lots of room to play with- especially if you want to stock with small fish. 

Most tetras would work in a 90gal tank. I prefer to have large schools of just a few species. My personal favorites are Cardinal tetras, that's what I'm re-stocking my own 90gal with. Along with plecos, cories, and amano shrimp.

Many species of dwarf cichlids would also be appropriate (angels, rams, apistos, keyholes, kribs...)

I'd pick one fish that you really are drawn to, and then you can plan the rest of your stocking around that, to make sure all the species are compatible.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

I second the idea of fewer species, keeps a 'cleaner' look to a tank.

+1 for angels

also, I like rainbows.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

harlequin rasbora,scissor rasbora,neon tetra,glow light tetra, flame/orange ron vio tetra,
albino cherry barb, stuff like that. those fish are what is in my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I recently got some diamond tetras for my 125 gal tank. They school together real good and are very active swimmers.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

after having a planted tank for a while now, i have come to realize the helpfulness of fish that help to keep things clean. ottos and corys are a nice addition. so are snails and shrimp. 

as far as 'normal' fish, i would recommend just about any tetra or rasbora in a large school. a school of giant danios would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I still like the florida flagfish for planted tanks. No fish does a better job controlling hair algae.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

On last count in my 90 I had:

22 Cardinals
5 Bleeding Hearts
4 Glassfish
2 Glass Catfish
1 Large and obnoxious Siamese Algae Eater
4 Male guppies

Currently in my QT tank I have 4 additional Bleeding Hearts and 5 Glass Cats. They'll go in my 90 on Christmas Day!

I like a nice peaceful tank where everyone is happy and not hiding away all day.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

I second any of the above. I have rainbows and tetra's in my 90. 

*DO NOT* put in a Silver Dollar..... they will turn your plants into VERY EXPENSIVE food.:icon_cry:


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I LOVE Glowlight tetras. Have ever since I was a small boy when my dad had a few tanks setup. Bleeding heart tetras are also very pretty fish.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

how many of those cardinal tetras do you think i could keep in a 30 gallon planted??


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

wadesharp said:


> how many of those cardinal tetras do you think i could keep in a 30 gallon planted??


Depends on how planted it is, what your filtration is, and if you want other fish in the tank? You can stock tanks more than what most people use as a rule of thumb. Inch per gallon. That became a common "rule" because so many people were not to experienced. So they would over stock and not know proper maintenance then cry and ask questions later. If you are a beginner, keep it light and learn as you go.

If decently planted and have a good filter and keep up with maintenance.
I would say 20-30 cardinals, with 5-6 corydora and some shrimp to clean up the excess food. Couple of oto's to help clean algae. That would be it....maybe add a small school of top water column fish later down the road.

Keep in mind when stocking fish what part of the water column they like. You can fit more fish by looking at where they hang out most to prevent crowding. I usually choose a school for each level. Surface (hatchets, pencils), middle- most free swimming fishes, bottom- corydora etc. Just don't get ahead of yourself and use your senses.

I have 13 in my 20 gallon and plan on getting more to make a bigger school. Click my link in my sig to see what I stocked in my 20 gallon planted.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Noahma said:


> Bleeding heart tetras are also very pretty fish.


+1 

I wish more people would keep these pretty fish! I'd have a school of them myself if I had the room for a large enough tank. As it is, I don't have room for anything larger than my 20-long. And in every tank I've ever seen them in, they school VERY tightly.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

yea i have an okay filter... i have CO2 (DIY) and high light about 6 watts per gallon and it work be to planted just a moss wall for the whole back and some flame moss on the wood... i wouldnt say im a beginner but im not going to say im an expert either... thanks for the help... im probably going to get about 15-20 cardinals with 4-5 corydora's,and maybe a few RCS just for fun... thanks for the help... and trust me i keep up on my maintenance... i have nothing better to do...


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

You have way to much light if your just going for mosses. You may want some faster growing plants to help suck up some of the fish waste better. I think your tank will be covered in algae if not watched like a hawk. Why do you want so much light if your just planning on a variety of mosses?

May want to make another thread, so we don't get off topic of the original poster.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

okay hey i will name it.... "what to keep"


----------

